# Does a Canadian PR transfer to a different country's passport?



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello people!

This is my first post on the Canadian forum, so pardon me if I sound naive. I have a question, to which I am unable to find the answer. I want to try expatforum first, before consulting a Canadian immigration lawyer.

I am an Indian citizen (with an Indian passport), currently living and working in Sydney, Australia as a Permanent Resident. I plan to obtain Australian citizenship once I am eligible (which is likely to take another 2 years), which means I need to give up my Indian passport (since India does not allow dual citizenship).

I am planning to start the process for Canadian permanent residency. Ideally, I would have wanted to do this after obtaining Australian citizenship, but that is not really feasible due to my age. I am already 32, so if I wait another 2 years, I'll lose out on points for age. 

My question is, if I do manage obtain Canadian residency and make the first entry on my Indian passport, does my resident Visa transfer to an Australian passport if I inform Canadian immigration about the change in my citizenship? Or does that mean my Canadian PR becomes invalid?

I'll only move to Canada AFTER obtaining Australian citizenship, so it could well be over 2 years from now. 

I'd appreciate and welcome all advices/suggestions. Thanks in advance! I do not want to start the process without confirming that I'll be able to actually make use of the resident permit. 

P.S. I don't know if this matters, but I am single with no dependants, and this situation is unlikely to change for a few more years. I understand that for Canadian residency, single applicants get MORE points than those with a spouse or partner.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

My question is, if I do manage obtain Canadian residency and make the first entry on my Indian passport, does my resident Visa transfer to an Australian passport if I inform Canadian immigration about the change in my citizenship? Or does that mean my Canadian PR becomes invalid?

Canada has no interest whatsoever in your Australian citizenship. Unlike India,Canada permits multi citizenships and once/if you obtain Canadian PR it is not made invalid by your Australian citizenship, when gained.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Auld Yin said:


> Canada has no interest whatsoever in your Australian citizenship. Unlike India,Canada permits multi citizenships and once/if you obtain Canadian PR it is not made invalid by your Australian citizenship, when gained.


Thank you for the response. It makes things clearer. But then, won't the Canadian Resident visa be linked to my Indian passport? If that passport becomes invalid, is it possible to simply write to Canadian immigration, and get the same resident visa linked to my Australian passport?

Pardon my ignorance here. I remember reading somewhere that Canada issues a Permanent Residency card, and it is just this card that is required to travel to Canada (which means the passport to which it is linked, doesn't matter as long as the passport is valid). 

Once again, thanks for the response.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

The Canadian PR card really doesn’t care one whit which valid passport is presented. With the card and your Indian or Australian passport you would be admitted into the country. As I pointed out already your passport country will change when you attain Australian citizenship. Canada doesn’t care.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Auld Yin said:


> The Canadian PR card really doesn’t care one whit which valid passport is presented. With the card and your Indian or Australian passport you would be admitted into the country. As I pointed out already your passport country will change when you attain Australian citizenship. Canada doesn’t care.


Thanks! Now it is all clear!


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

funkyzoom said:


> Thanks! Now it is all clear!


Hi,

Just out of curiosity, is there any specific reason you want to move to Canada and leave Australia.

I have an Aus PR as well due to expire in Dec 2018. I am in US currently and trying to get Canadian PR since it is closer and my kid is US citizen. I work in IT. If it does not work out I would move to Oz by year end. Just curious why so many people seem to be moving to Canada from Aus.

Thanks,
Rajat


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

rajat.tiwari said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just out of curiosity, is there any specific reason you want to move to Canada and leave Australia.
> 
> ...


I have read, don’t know if true or not, that some people from the sub-Indian continent find Australia to be too racist and reports from their friends/relatives in Canada indicate not as severe/noticeable in Canada.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

rajat.tiwari said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just out of curiosity, is there any specific reason you want to move to Canada and leave Australia.
> 
> ...


I don't really see much of a future for me in terms if career progression here. I have nearly 7 years of total experience as a Developer/Programmer, but switching jobs is an arduous task. The IT recruitment process in Australia is completely broken. Most employers prefer to hire through these so-called recruitment agents. Now the problem is, these agents are marketing people, not technical people. They know nothing about technical recruitment, and try to match you to job descriptions using keywords. Not to mention, most of them are arrogant and ignore your follow-ups. 

These recruitment agents for ruined things for job-seekers in Australia, especially in the IT sector. It is all about who you know, not what you know. 

I have often heard that the same problems exist in Canada too, but since things do not seem to be working for me in Australia, I'd rather take a chance with Canada. I have nothing much to lose anyway.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Auld Yin said:


> I have read, don’t know if true or not, that some people from the sub-Indian continent find Australia to be too racist and reports from their friends/relatives in Canada indicate not as severe/noticeable in Canada.


In my opinion, it is not about racism. The incompetence of these recruitment agents, who are the 'gatekeepers' of 90% of IT jobs in Australia, is ruining the entire landscape.


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

funkyzoom said:


> I don't really see much of a future for me in terms if career progression here. I have nearly 7 years of total experience as a Developer/Programmer, but switching jobs is an arduous task. The IT recruitment process in Australia is completely broken. Most employers prefer to hire through these so-called recruitment agents. Now the problem is, these agents are marketing people, not technical people. They know nothing about technical recruitment, and try to match you to job descriptions using keywords. Not to mention, most of them are arrogant and ignore your follow-ups.
> 
> These recruitment agents for ruined things for job-seekers in Australia, especially in the IT sector. It is all about who you know, not what you know.
> 
> I have often heard that the same problems exist in Canada too, but since things do not seem to be working for me in Australia, I'd rather take a chance with Canada. I have nothing much to lose anyway.


Thanks for the insight. That is helpful to know.
I did interact with one recruitment firm (from perth) back in 2014 and I can agree about the arrogance and ignoring mails. They were offering way below a competent wage and I decided not to move at the time. I also heard that mining is the major industry for Aus economy. IT is abundant but mostly the service side of it. Most of the product development happens stateside/Canada. That is also an important consideration for me to move to Canada.

Anyways, good luck with your endeavors.

Thanks,
Rajat


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

Folks, Having lived in Canada and in the US, I must say Australia is good choice and you must stick on to your PR. 

Particularly in Canada, climate plays a major role on how you run your daily errands and life in general. With me sitting in Toronto, the temperature now is 5 below zero and I cannot take a stroll if I wanted to. Kids have to bundled up and they do not get an opportunity to mingle with their age groups in parks or open spaces. What I can call outdoor lifestyle is only between May through Sep. 

If you are from the sub continent this is one of the factors you should definitely consider.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

kevinishining said:


> Folks, Having lived in Canada and in the US, I must say Australia is good choice and you must stick on to your PR.
> 
> Particularly in Canada, climate plays a major role on how you run your daily errands and life in general. With me sitting in Toronto, the temperature now is 5 below zero and I cannot take a stroll if I wanted to. Kids have to bundled up and they do not get an opportunity to mingle with their age groups in parks or open spaces. What I can call outdoor lifestyle is only between May through Sep.
> 
> If you are from the sub continent this is one of the factors you should definitely consider.


Thanks for your feedback, it is very valid. But how does one even enjoy the fabulous weather of Australia, without a decent job or being able to switch to better jobs? 

In fact, I started with my PR process for both Australia and Canada simultaneously back in 2015, but dropped Canada due to the weather. I have no regrets, since Australia is a beautiful country to live in. But the tech space is still very immature, and I don't really see any drastic improvements in the pipeline for IT recruitment. The recruitment process here is as broken as it can get, with these recruitment agents wreaking serious havoc. 

Anyway, I'll definitely stick around in Australia until I can get citizenship (which will take a couple of years). If I do manage to obtain Canadian PR, I'll always have the option of returning to Australia after a few years.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> I have read, don’t know if true or not, that some people from the sub-Indian continent find Australia to be too racist and reports from their friends/relatives in Canada indicate not as severe/noticeable in Canada.


This is nonsense. Australia certainly has its share of racism but so does Canada.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ozbound12 said:


> This is nonsense. Australia certainly has its share of racism but so does Canada.


Of course Canada has racism. My response was an answer to the question “why would someone move from Oz to Canada”. Over the years I have read comments from Asian people suggesting that they found it too racist. As I wrote ‘I don’t know whether it is true’


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

Based on my travels, I must say Canada is one of the most inclusive societies in the world. This country truly embraces diversity by being a cultural mosaic. While people are people, at least the government is clear on its policies!

If Canada and Mexico would have geographically switched places, this country must have been over populated by now at least when compared to the United States.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

kevinishining said:


> With me sitting in Toronto, the temperature now is 5 below zero and I cannot take a stroll if I wanted to.


Pardon? You might be freezing, but I don't even wear a jacket in those temps. Hell, I was just outside on my drive in shorts and a t-shirt and it is -6 outside.




> Kids have to bundled up and they do not get an opportunity to mingle with their age groups in parks or open spaces.



Yes they do. You might not have yours out, but other kids are definitely out in this weather.





> What I can call outdoor lifestyle is only between May through Sep.


You are wrong. First, winter is over in March and doesn't really start until December. Second, there is all kinds of stuff to do outside in the winter - there are entire industries built around those activities!





> If you are from the sub continent this is one of the factors you should definitely consider.



I see plenty of Indians and Pakistanis out in this weather in the area in which I live. If they can do it, why can't you?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ozbound12 said:


> This is nonsense. Australia certainly has its share of racism but so does Canada.



Read the post again - it said it is not as severe or as noticeable in Canada, it didn't say it did not exist.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

funkyzoom said:


> Thanks for your feedback, it is very valid.


No it isn't, it is one person's perspective.





> In fact, I started with my PR process for both Australia and Canada simultaneously back in 2015, but dropped Canada due to the weather.



Do you not realize that weather varies widely in different regions of the country?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

People from the Indian sub-Continent will usually like to go to Australia because of the climate similarities, but it should be pointed out that not every western person appreciates (likes) Australian weather. Many complain of the oppressive, year round heat of certain areas. Sure Canada gets cold(er)December through March but for the other eight months the climate is just wonderful. A nice gentle Spring, wonderful Summer and spectacular Fall(Autumn). I’ve been to Oz and enjoyed it but the climate there just too much for me.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

colchar said:


> Read the post again - it said it is not as severe or as noticeable in Canada, it didn't say it did not exist.


I did read the post, thanks, and it is still nonsense. Just because someone says something is true does not make it so. Racism is still very noticeable in Canada much as in Australia.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ozbound12 said:


> I did read the post, thanks, and it is still nonsense. Just because someone says something is true does not make it so. Racism is still very noticeable in Canada much as in Australia.



You might have read it, but you clearly didn’t understand it.

Let me spell it out for you.

Auld Yin initially said “I have read, don’t know if true or not, that some people from the sub-Indian continent find Australia to be too racist and reports from their friends/relatives in Canada indicate not as severe/noticeable in Canada.” 

You replied with “This is nonsense. Australia certainly has its share of racism but so does Canada.” Your comment clearly indicates that no, you did not understand the original comment. Auld Yin did not say that racism does not exist in Canada, he said that it was not as noticeable or severe as it is in Australia.

I then said “Read the post again - it said it is not as severe or as noticeable in Canada, it didn't say it did not exist.”

And you replied with “I did read the post, thanks, and it is still nonsense. Just because someone says something is true does not make it so. Racism is still very noticeable in Canada much as in Australia.”

All of that indicates that you clearly don’t understand what was said. Nobody said that racism does not exist in Canada nor that it is not noticeable. The original statement was simply that it is not as sever/noticeable _as it is in Australia_.

In other words, it exists in both places and is noticeable in both places, but more so in Australia.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

colchar said:


> You might have read it, but you clearly didn’t understand it.
> 
> Let me spell it out for you.
> 
> ...


And I am saying that it is not more noticeable in Australia, that is what is nonsense. I understood everything perfectly, you obviously did not.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ozbound12 said:


> And I am saying that it is not more noticeable in Australia, that is what is nonsense. I understood everything perfectly, you obviously did not.



Sweet Jebus..............


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Just read the more recent posts in this thread.

The reason for me asking this question, has nothing to do with racism. I have been in Australia for over 2 years now, and I have hardly, if ever, experienced racism (except for a couple of instances in which drunk people were yelling expletives, which weren't even directed specifically at me). 

The only reason I am considering Canada, is the totally broken IT recruitment system in Australia.


----------

